# Personalised Christmas Stocking from 1945



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/christmas/1945-stocking.htm


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I still have my stocking from that pattern that my cousin knit for me in 1949 for my first birthday which is just before Christmas. My grandkids can't believe that my stocking is that old! Paula


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## annshfafer (Sep 17, 2011)

I have knit 9 of these so far. I will post the photo of the last two I made. I am making one now but with different images from a Christmas Stocking book I bought. Instead of children I have elves. The Santas will be just Santa faces. And then I am putting snowflakes on a blue background. What I am not sure about is whether to put bunches of grapes on it. I would do this because the babies' parents are grape growers and wine makers in California. But two issues: 1) Grapes aren't really Christmasy. 2) I am not sure the grapes I am trying look like a bunch of grapes. Any opinion?


----------



## anndy (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you sue this is one that is similar to the pattern I used for my children thanks


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it and definitely bookmarked.


----------



## didode (Jan 18, 2014)

I am having trouble with this pattern. Specifically I am having trouble with the heel. At the end of the "Begin heel" section I knit two stitches and have 11 slipped stiches on each side of those two stitches. 
Next is the "Turn heel" section. It says "Next row: Slip 1, P15, P2tog, turn". That means it's worked over 18 stitches. If I use the 2 stitches which were just knit then there are only13 stitches available. 
I'm so confused.


----------



## didode (Jan 18, 2014)

I figured out my issue by watching https://www.winwickmum.co.uk/sockalong.


----------

